# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Behandelingen voor kromme rug?

## kevin

hey , ik heb last van een kromme rug.

Bestaan er behandingen om die weer recht te kunnen maken , of moet ik die laten opereren om hem te rechten?

Zijn er hier mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben? laat me dan snel iets weten.

alvast bedankt

----------


## danny

heey,

Een jongen uit mijn klas had dat, de dokter heeft het laten ingipsen en dan 6 weken en hij loopt behoorlijk recht nu.

Danny

----------


## kevin

aja , en wat houd dat dan allemaal in moeje dan 6 weken niet bewegen ofzo?

alvast bedankt vo te reageren

----------


## Francesco

Beste Kevin,
Wat is krom? Loop je voorover met het bovenste deel van je rug of zak je bovenin of onderin naar de zijkant? Dat maakt een groot verschil. 
Een gipsbed is niet het eerste waar ik aan denk: houdingscorrectie is nu veel beter omdat je nog jong bent. Ik heb zelf voorover gelopen wegens niet voldoende sterke tussenwervelschijven. Is proma mee te leven en ik loop zeler niet met mijn tong op mijn kniën.

----------


## Gast6789

ik heb een krome rug de bovenkant tot aan me nek hoe los ik dat op een gips ? ik doe hard me best om recht te lopen maar uiteindelijk loop ik weer krom dit is niet grappig kan ik eigelijk niks aan doen

----------


## Francesco

Lijkt mij geen oplossing, dat gips. Als je van zwemmen houdt is rugcrawl een goede manier om de spieren in dat gebied soepel te houden. Het kan komen door tussenwervelschijven die niet voldoende zijn aangelegd (ziekte van Scheuermann). Het is wel van belang dat je dat gebied goed soepel houdt en inderdaad rechtop blijft lopen.
Mensendieck kan hierbij een hulpmiddel zijn. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## Ikkeh

Heey, ik heb dit ook. ik ben gewoon mij houding aan het verbeteren, hopen dat het helpt. een behandeling zie ik niet echt zitten. suc6 ermee!

----------


## Mirella

Ja ... je hebt dan een " hoge rug " zoals ze zeggen ....ik heb dat ook een beetje ....ik probeer ook mijn houding te veranderen en goed recht te lopen , schouders naar achter ... het helpt wel een beetje ....maar helemaal recht zal het waarschijnlijk niet komen hoor .... de rug is gewoon zo meegegroeid ....

----------


## Goggie

Ik heb in 2003 een gebroken rug gehad, en had sindsdien ook een kromme rug. Ik ben toen naar de chiropractor gegaan, en die heeft alles verholpen. Ik raad je chiropractie aan. Het is wel duur, maar zeer effectief. Meestal kan je na 4 tot en met 6 behandelingen weer helemaal rechtop lopen.

----------


## ronedith

's nachts , bij het streken van de benen(echt streken)van genoegens komt het ineens tot een zeer zware pijn van krampen in één van de benen ,die gestrek was,Na wat op te wrijven en te steunen en de pijn te verdragen,gaat het over naar niets,dan alles in orde.Al gekeken of ik iets zag van samentrekking doch niets te zien.Over 40 jaar was ik een harde sportman,moet ik dat nu beboeten,van overbelasting van ene spierbundel?
Reeds mijne dank bij voorbaat.

----------


## robje1975

ik ben 34 en heb ook een kromme rug...ik heb therapie gehad en een korset..maar door eigen schuld heb ik niks afgemaakt dus ik adviseer om mensen die ook een kromme rug hebben...dit allemaal wel te doen.......want je ego krijgt er een deuk van

----------


## Sylvia93

Voor de geïnteresseerden onder ons die meer willen weten van de ziekte van Scheuermann die Francesco beschrijft. Dit is een artikel met wat info hierover: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33087#post33087

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## emielmeijer

hallo.

ik heb sinds 4 jaar pijn in het midden en een beetje onder van me rug ik was toen 11 dat het begon ik heb alleen pijn als ik buig naar voor en achter en soms als ik ga liggen in me bed. Ik sporten veel en ik groeiden als kool daar door is me rechter spier meer ontwikkeld dan me linker nu staat mijn rug wervel scheef. ben all naar een dokter gegaan ik heb een foto laten maken met een scan ben ook nog naar en manuele therapie. maar ik weet niet of die scheven ruggegraat de oorzaak is van de pijn. Maar echter is er niet veel van gekomen en die therapie hielp ook niet. ben nu 15 bijna 16 ik hoop dat me rug ooit nog recht komt en dat de pijn ook weg gaat. 

alvast bedankt: gr.. emiel

----------

